# Do you guys feel sick after sex?



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Sometimes I get this feeling in my stomach that kinda feels like I'm hungover, but it goes away after awhile or I eat something. Anyone else?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been told that we loose a lot of iron after sex... and that makes us feel a bit week or tired.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow that sucks. Any weird feelings towards the girl who you're piping? I know after past drunken nights I've felt a bit sick after waking up and seeing who I screwed the night before. But come on, who hasn't had nights like that. Anyways, normally I just have to piss afterwards.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i sometimes get the sick feeling but only if i was hungery going into the deed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Sometimes my ass hurts, -alot!


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Wingman said:


> Sometimes I get this feeling in my stomach that kinda feels like I'm hungover, but it goes away after awhile or I eat something. Anyone else?


I only get the hungover feeling from fat girls, who suck the life out of you and break your back.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

No im just very tired after sex


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2007)

Sometimes my eyes sting............from the mace and pepper spray.


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

i used to get this horrible headache after getting off.... looked it up online and it said to get it checked out if it persisted but after about two weeks it went away.... nothing worse than ruining a good feeling with a splitting headache


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

if you went down on her she might have a yeast infection


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Sometimes my eyes sting............from the mace and pepper spray.


I'm usually broke afterwards cuz I only get play from skanky hookers.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

My girlfriend has a thing for sex in the shower, and she likes the shower REALLY hot. Alot of the times after that I get dizzy and a bit sick feeling from the heat and "action" at the same time, and I usually have to get right out of the shower and go lay down for a bit. Same thing in the spa. Besides that like someone else said, I just have to pee.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

shes probably infecting you with an std.... or something-


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

No, but my cellmate sobs for hours afterwards...


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

this is the funniest thread that ive ever read.........


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> No, but my cellmate sobs for hours afterwards...


On that note, the rug burns on my knees are really bad after sex, first from having to beg to my girlfriend for so long beforehand, and then from bending over for her dildo.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I find that I have to put Mederma on the ligature and whip marks sometimes or there's scarring.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For me, I've narrowed it down to the screeching of the exotic animals involved or the lack of air from the ball gag.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

acestro said:


> For me, I've narrowed it down to the screeching of the exotic animals involved or the lack of air from the ball gag.


Or where said gag was before it went in your mouth?


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

She's suppose to swallow it, not you.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> For me, I've narrowed it down to the screeching of the exotic animals involved or the lack of air from the ball gag.


Or where said gag was before it went in your mouth?
[/quote]

In the macaw's mouth, where else?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You might want to be careful...if you're drunk and put the gerbil in the wrong end, that sucker will claw up your stomach something fierce...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> You might want to be careful...if you're drunk and put the gerbil in the wrong end, that sucker will claw up your stomach something fierce...


i thought you were supposed to declaw them :shrug:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, I know why he got sick. Probably the dry [email protected]


----------



## Geis (Jan 16, 2007)

that damn dry c*ck gets everybody.....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You got the aids.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

for a while i used to get a sick feeling in my stomach after sex. sometimes i think it was because i got over excited and randy..and it bubbled over.lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Puff said:


> for a while i used to get a sick feeling in my stomach after sex. sometimes i think it was because i got over excited and randy..and it bubbled over.lol


I get over excited when I am with Randy too

sincerely,

Wacko Jacko


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

at least you didnt say

"sincerely,

Mr. Leahy"


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe its because your eatting pink meat and its not cooked well enough, i know that can make you sick

sometimes i hear when you cheat on your spouse you get a guilty feeling in your stomach that could be it too.......

but if not i have no idea cause i never get sick of sex or from sex.



Puff said:


> at least you didnt say
> 
> "sincerely,
> 
> Mr. Leahy"


i dont think americans really know about the trailer park boys.

i miss corey and trevor


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> for a while i used to get a sick feeling in my stomach after sex. sometimes i think it was because i got over excited and randy..and it bubbled over.lol


I get over excited when I am with Randy too

sincerely,

Wacko Jacko
[/quote]

That could've been a good Idol joke...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I've got sick afterward afew times. My first time I got awfully weak.

The memories and potential STDs would boggle the mind.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

They say that nowadays one in four college students will end their collegiate career with at least one STD. That boggles the mind. (So do a few of the STDs themselves, but that's beside the point.)


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

ChilDawg said:


> They say that nowadays one in four college students will end their collegiate career with at least one STD. That boggles the mind. (So do a few of the STDs themselves, but that's beside the point.)


I know.

But when I was younger, between the ages of 18 - 25 or so, I would simply go with any girl that showed the interest. Everytime by current girlfriend and I would break up, I would go date to fill the void.

Now when I look back, I feel lucky. I would be afraid to go with just any girl now.

*


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ahhh, this a common disorder called Lackasatisfiedchickalisitica, caused usually by a male being impatiant with the pune, jumping on having your way real quick then rolling over and trying to get a blink of sleep, this is usually followed by the woman descreetly poisoning the sammich after ,leaving you with minor nausia, not enough to kill you but just enough to make you want to go sleep out on the couch..common but not fatal unless it becomes a constant practice.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

i hope wingman got his answer from all your guys experiences


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

I dont get sick but my wife usually does... the facials can be rough on her!!!


----------



## kawicivic (Sep 5, 2006)

BUKKAKE!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

kawicivic said:


> BUKKAKE!!!!


bless you


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> at least you didnt say
> 
> "sincerely,
> 
> Mr. Leahy"


i dont think americans really know about the trailer park boys.

i miss corey and trevor
[/quote]
I hear eating too much pink meat can give you worms. So will eating the brown meat served between buns....


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm going to say no but it's been a long time since I've had sex.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

honestly bro....the last time and only time I have ever felt sick was after this time I f'd this stripper bitch.......was like my third chick ever...only 17y/o....striper was 26 at the time........I rocked her world, then she rocked mine, then I knocked the bottom out of that sh*t,etc,etc....few hours later after all was said and done....I couldn't walk down her stairs and my stomach was upset......don't know if my stomach hurt because I busted like 5 nuts over a 3 hour period, or if it was because it was the first time I had had GREAT sex...with a really hot striper who KNEW what the hell she was doing. Kinky bitch. Anal beads. Anyways, Did her for about a month. Next thing you knew I was a pimp....18, did tons of chicks...good ole days......that stripper sure did turn me into quite the stud. Sex actually got boring for me....was like a game....see how many you could get notch up, back to back 2-3 a night sometimes......crazy times....never got off with any of them either....just beat it up and dip out.....lol....plus I didn't want any babies like all my friends started doing....lol.....anyways....I'm high, and......don't tell anybody I told you this!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe your not actually gay?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> maybe your not actually gay?


???


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Leasure1 said:


> maybe your not actually gay?


???
[/quote]

its s joke he never specified who he was having sex with in his first post


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

aahhhhahahahah.....okay...lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Its caused by blood trying to escape from your private areas...similar to blue balls. Usually happens when you have a rage'r for a long time and the sex lasts a while.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I just figured this out.

It's because you did it with the stripper that Leasure1 did...

she kinda let herself go...









this girl is all over myspace too, so beware....


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I can keep going and going.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

there goes my lunch, thanks alot acestro


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sorry.







But this scandalous person must be exposed!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Have sex with a tranny to see of you still get sick. Doing it might add some spice if your current relationship is dull.

I guarantee it.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Wow that sucks. Any weird feelings towards the girl who you're piping? I know after past drunken nights I've felt a bit sick after waking up and seeing who I screwed the night before. But come on, who hasn't had nights like that. Anyways, *normally I just have to piss afterwards.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

im serious on this one, i think the reason why is becuase ur balls could get smacked around in the process and at the time u have an adrenalin rush, so when ur done ur stomach feels like u just got sack tapped.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok. I'm going to take a moment and actually give you a serious possiblity. 
Perhaps you are diabetic. And the energy used on the act is leaving you sapped for energy. Or low with low blood sugar. 
I don't have diabeties so this is totally just a guess. but generally you aren't supose to be feeling sick after sex. 
you might get that checked out.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i dont think americans really know about the trailer park boys.
> 
> i miss corey and trevor


i know about them, only because my one roommate is obsessed.


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

Naa man you guys are missing the point, I feel like I lost a lot of something and then my stomach hurts as if I was hungover. Not sure about the tranny and the wrong hole, I don't have experience in that field like some people here


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Wingman said:


> Naa man you guys are missing the point, I feel like I lost a lot of something and then my stomach hurts as if I was hungover. Not sure about the tranny and the wrong hole, I don't have experience in that field like some people here


hmmmm. kind of weird but it sounds like how women often react afterwards.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> honestly bro....the last time and only time I have ever felt sick was after this time I f'd this stripper bitch.......was like my third chick ever...only 17y/o....striper was 26 at the time........I rocked her world, then she rocked mine, then I knocked the bottom out of that sh*t,etc,etc....few hours later after all was said and done....I couldn't walk down her stairs and my stomach was upset......don't know if my stomach hurt because I busted like 5 nuts over a 3 hour period, or if it was because it was the first time I had had GREAT sex...with a really hot striper who KNEW what the hell she was doing. Kinky bitch. Anal beads. Anyways, Did her for about a month. Next thing you knew I was a pimp....18, did tons of chicks...good ole days......that stripper sure did turn me into quite the stud. Sex actually got boring for me....was like a game....see how many you could get notch up, back to back 2-3 a night sometimes......crazy times....never got off with any of them either....just beat it up and dip out.....lol....plus I didn't want any babies like all my friends started doing....lol.....anyways....I'm high, and......don't tell anybody I told you this!!!


you've lost it!! lol


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

I fell sick when I'm *not* having sex, which is all the time, . . . . . . except when I can afford a fifteen dollar crack whore.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Fargo said:


> I fell sick when I'm *not* having sex, which is all the time, . . . . . . except when I can afford a fifteen dollar crack whore.


$15? You really need to lowball these transactions better. I'm sure you could barter it down to about $8.....


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

That's true...and being able to afford sex 1.875 times more often should cut down on the amount of time during which you feel sick.


----------



## HAYMAC (Mar 11, 2007)

naw i never felt sick after sex.. i jus feel like watchin some tv with a big smile on my face.. but i never felt sick unless i was really drunk.. u might wanna hit the ol doctor up and ask him why


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BlackSunshine said:


> Naa man you guys are missing the point, I feel like I lost a lot of something and then my stomach hurts as if I was hungover. Not sure about the tranny and the wrong hole, I don't have experience in that field like some people here


Of course you lost something... if it was a fat chick and your friends found out, you lost your dignity. Then add on losing some weight by giving her some man juice.


----------

